# June 10th Report



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Fishing quite slow, likely because of the weather that blew through. Rain and strong winds all day made fishing difficult. Picked up a few Walleyes and Pike, but had to work very hard for them. Caught the fish in shallow water (<5') pitching shad raps. Tired a few other presentations without success.


----------

